# Kde Fenstermanager fehler

## amokkoma

Hallo 

Habe seit ein paar Tagen getoo auf meinen Rechner. War bis jetzt Microsoft user und bin dabei mich mit dem Thema Linux vertraut zu machen.

Verwende KDE womit ich eigentlich bis jetzt auch zufrieden bin. Gestern allerdings ist mitten im Betrieb ein Fehler aufgetreten. Es werden seit diesem Zeitpunkt keine "Ränder" mehr angezeigt.

Ich meine die Rahmen wo sich die MINIMIEREN MAXIMIEREN SCHLIESSEN Buttons sind. --> Somit lassen sich auch keine Fenster mehr Verschieben. 

Beim Starten von KDE blinkt der Fenstermanager beim laden länder als sonst bzw hört bis zum ende des Ladens nicht auf.

Achja weiters funktioniert nur noch ein Desktop...

Wenn irgendjemand einen Tip hat wär das super.

Thx   :Smile: 

----------

## borsdel

herzlich willkommen im forum,

wie hast du dein gentoo installiert? mit einem installer, welcher dir einen fertigen desktop hinsetzt?

hast du mit irgendwelchen composite-extensions wie compiz, beryl (3d-desktopeffekte) usw rumgespielt?

mfg borsdel

----------

## amokkoma

also mir hat das system ein freund draufgespielt, aber wir haben gentoo wie im handbuch beschrieben installiert. (also nich mit installer)

Und ja ich hab mich mit dem beryl herungespielt in aber im endefekt nich als fenstermanager benutzt.

Herzliche Grüße

----------

## momonster

 *amokkoma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ja ich hab mich mit dem beryl herungespielt in aber im endefekt nich als fenstermanager benutzt.

 

Hört sich für mich ganz nach einer verkorksten Konfiguration im Zusammenhang mit Beryl an.

Und wenn du eine Konsole aufmachst und einfach mal

```
kwin
```

eintippst...

Erscheint der Fenstermanager dann wieder?

Wenn nicht erhältst du ja dann vielleicht eine aussagekräftige Fehlermeldung.

----------

## tgurr

Falls es nochmal vorkommen sollte kannst du auch mit Alt+F2 den Befehl ausführen Dialog aufrufen sofern du nicht mehr an die Konsole ran kommst und dort dann kwin eingeben um den KDE-Fenstermanager neu zu starten.

----------

## franzf

Mir ist in meiner ganzen Linux(KDE-Laufbahn noch kein einziger dermaßener Crash von KWin untergekommen. Deine Beschreibung passt aber genau auf die Erfahrungen die ich mit Beryl & Co gemacht habe. Wenn du dich selbst nicht so dolle mit der Konfiguration deines Systems auskennst (was man hier im Forum sicher bald ändern könnte  :Wink: ) bitte doch deinen Freund, deinen Rechner wieder auf KWin umzustellen.

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß weiterhin mit Gentoo

Franz

----------

## Jocmoc

hatte das gleiche problem nach world-update...

nutze kein beryl o. ä. 

ein simples revdep-rebuild hat fehlende links ergänzt und alles ging wieder...

----------

## schachti

Bei mir trat mal ein ähnliches Problem nach einem Systemabsturz auf, bei dem scheinbar einige Dateien beschädigt wurden. Das löschen des Verzeichnisses ~/.kde hat damals geholfen (aber damit sind dann natürlich auch alle KDE-Einstellungen etc. weg).

----------

